# First time Spoon Flys



## saltrod (Oct 10, 2008)

These are the first of my run at making my owns Spoon Flys. I think they came out pretty good. Can't wait to get them wet.


----------



## aggiefishinDr (Sep 1, 2005)

Looks good, let us know how they do!!!


----------



## steelrain202 (Jul 2, 2008)

those look pretty darn nice


----------



## Flycaster (Nov 7, 2010)

Saltrod, I just tied my first spoon flys today, however, they did not come out as nice as yours. What size and type of hooks are you tying them on? All I had were some 1/0 circle hooks and I do not think that the shape is ideal for them.
Good luck,
FC


----------



## saltrod (Oct 10, 2008)

*spoon flys*

http://www.nwmangum.com/spoonfly/index.html

Mustad #34007 and bend it just a bit. This link helped out. Good Luck.


----------



## Flycaster (Nov 7, 2010)

Saltrod, thanks. The link looks great and is explained well. i like the fact you can print out the pattern as sometimes it is difficult to gauge the size on the internet. I'm going to go this weekend to see if the flyshop here has the materials. have you had the chance to fish yours yet?
FC


----------



## Charlie2 (Aug 21, 2004)

*Spoon Flies*

I make my spoon flies using fake fingernails. They are already curved.

I do have to bend the hook slightly to fit the curvature of the nail.
I color with fingernail polish in many colors.

I haven't found a bad color yet. JHO C2


----------



## Matthew DeMaet (May 19, 2010)

> fake fingernails


Made me think of real finger nail spoon flys. hardheads love em!


----------



## Flycaster (Nov 7, 2010)

Charlie 2. you really make them out of fingernails? Do you have a pic of one? Thanks.
FC


----------



## Charlie2 (Aug 21, 2004)

*False Fingernail Spoon Flies*

Yes sir!; right off the Beauty Products Counter along with a bottles of clear and other colors of nail polish that turn you on. I am partial to pink. I have done them with clear which makes them translucent. I have also colored them with Majik Markers. Whatever turns you on!

I have made spoon flies in several different ways, but being basically lazy, I settled on the fake fingernail thing.

I have made them in many shapes and sizes with big end facing forward or backwards. You want them to 'flutter' while sinking. The tail can be made from yarn, feathers or hair.

I have made them up to 1-2/0 in size. Just about everything will hit one. Try one in dark brown which emulates a small crab. Sheepshead love them.

Do a Google on 'Fake Fingernails-Spoon Flies' for ideas.JMHO C2


----------



## Flycaster (Nov 7, 2010)

C2, thanks for the info etc. I will look into them, and the crab color for sheepies sounds pretty interesting...think they would be pretty cool to catch on the fly rod.
FC


----------



## Charlie2 (Aug 21, 2004)

*Spoon Flies for Sheepshead*

First; I am a sheepshead Specialist.

I fish this series of pilings in front of a friend's house that sheepies seem to like a lot.

I just cast to the piling then let the fly sink slowly. They bite and spit it out very quickly, so you strike just before they bite. lol.

A rather large sheepshead will test your fish fighting skills and sometimes improve your vocabulary.

I make another spoon fly which is about the size of a dime and round.

I tie it by wrapping some black bucktail longitudinally on the hook to imitate legs/swimmers then glue the plastic circle on top of that. I paint the plastic circle in a dark brown color. Cover the brown with clear which it makes it translucent.,which emulates a crab/barnacle/whatever. In any case, they suck it up.

Make up a bunch because of the high attrition rate. I usually get the hook back to recycle.

I have a sheepshead cleaning method which really works fast when processing a bunch.

I also have a 'Faux Crab Meat Special' which provides a bunch of 'crab meat'. You can't tell the difference either in texture or taste.

Stay tuned and do let me know how your flies turn out. C2


----------

